# Hot Wings



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I love hot wings. My local wing shop does something called "Prairie Fire". I used to think it was really, really hot. I told our wing-man it wasn't as hot as I used to find it, and he said they hadn't changed the formula. Is it possible to develop a tolerance for spicy food, to the point that your tastebuds are either (A) killed or (B) accustomed to the spice. 

I was talking with my fellow wing-nut and she said, she used to be able to pound back the "suicide" wings by the pound without any effect. I have found that "suicide" wings from a pizza shop are also hot, but that there is a different type of heat. I think they rely more on a chemical heat rather than an ingredient mixture that conveys heat, if that makes sense. 

So, what I find totally tolerable is very hot to my friends, while my friends can consume vast quantities of a wing I do find hot. 

Does this make sense?

Thomas


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, you're building a tolerance.

When you go to a Thai restaurant, there's "spicy" and there's "Thai spicy." Thai people are used to certain types of spices, and lots of them. As, apparently, are you, and your friends.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

You most certainly can develop a tolerance. My dad can eat things that kill me, and I can eat things that make some of my friends turn red and sweat.

The point about Thai food is a good one, though it left me high and dry last time I ordered something "mild" -- I was expecting a little flavor, but it was downright sweet. Still good, but not what I'd expected.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I can tolerate hot wings but then you eat so much of it you wind up getting heartburn afterwards.


----------

